# Hi!



## hiddendragon98 (Jan 18, 2014)

new here haha and wanted to meet some of the youth so anyone under 18 post something about yourself here


----------



## Tames D (Jan 18, 2014)

How old are you? Just curious.


----------



## hiddendragon98 (Jan 19, 2014)

16


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jan 19, 2014)

Welcome to MT.  You will find a lot of experience here.  Also, I think there may be some others who are close, if not in your age group.  I don't think most here tend to put a lot in to that though.  Just how you handle yourself.


----------

